# Best country to live in?



## mikey2 (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone got an opion which country would be better to live in between Australia and the UK?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Since I moved from UK to Australia in July 2007 I would say Australia but it really depends on what you are looking for 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

What is the point of asking such a thing?

Such questions normally provide nothing but a flamewar....


----------



## Glenhope (Mar 4, 2009)

jlms said:


> What is the point of asking such a thing?
> 
> Such questions normally provide nothing but a flamewar....


I have to agree. It's totally a matter of personal preference. The only certainty is that Poms want to leave UK.

I like Australia too, having been here on and off for 25 years. However, it is not for everyone. 

To make a sweeping generalisation, Australia has a lot in common with both UK and US, but many differences too. Public transport is abominable and outside the cities, almost non-existent. You can't do without a car or cars. We drive on the left, but priority is to the right (Vic) and there are some unique road rules eg the Hook turn in Melbourne. Speed limits vary from state to state and in NT the speed limit is commonsense. The states are more like sovereign countries (which is what they were pre-federation) than US states. There is a federal government, in Canberra , a city which Australians don't like to visit.
I live in the bush, off an unsealed road with 5 vehicles per day, so it's private. My nearest neighbour is 600 metres away. It's a beautiful place and the surrounding scenery is stunning - plenty of wildlife - birds, snakes, kangaroos, ecidnas, rabbits and foxes.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mikey2 said:


> Anyone got an opion which country would be better to live in between Australia and the UK?


Does the question mean geographically between the two countries?

If so why not try the mystic island of San Borondon, that is if you can find it

Hepa


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, what do you like in a country? because it all depends in what you want and what either country has to offer to suit those needs... 

For example, 

- I use public transport a lot
- I like the fact that the NHS take care of Uk's citizens so well (or that treatment is free)
- England is a fair country
- I love London shopping
- I love going to the pub

So England for me. You need to weigh up the pros and cons..  No one else can choose for you, it's personal preference.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Both countries attract different types of Migrants. Australia attracts the migrants for the jobs that no one in the country is willing to do "hence there is a shortage" Britain attracts the talented and brightest who are out there to make something of themselves essentially.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Both countries attract different types of Migrants. Australia attracts the migrants for the jobs that no one in the country is willing to do "hence there is a shortage" Britain attracts the talented and brightest who are out there to make something of themselves essentially.


That's very true!

And I think Australia attracts people that are more bothered about the sceneries and country itself rather than working.


----------



## koolkat (Nov 17, 2010)

Australia and UK are both s***.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Does the question mean geographically between the two countries?
> 
> If so why not try the mystic island of San Borondon, that is if you can find it
> 
> Hepa


My question exactly.
To choose between countries depends on what one wants from a country, lots of sun or lots of rain...... Insects or no insects, etc.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hollie Rose said:


> That's very true!
> 
> And I think Australia attracts people that are more bothered about the sceneries and country itself rather than working.


Hollie Rose, had a good giggle --- your origin and expat status...thought Scotland was part of the UK!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

koolkat said:


> Australia and UK are both s***.


oh my goodness - someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed :heh:


----------

